# Paxil...



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has been or is on Paxil? I have been on this for almost one year to deal with Anxiety and depression. After gaining some weight, I am desperate to get off of this stuff. Anyone had any luck with this? I have heard and read terrible things about getting off of this drug and I am terrified of what may happen, but cannot keep gaining weight like this. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I've tried about 6 different meds and this one I hated the most. I didn't stay on it long.

Have you discussed this with your doctor? How to wean off? Possibly switching to another 'better' med?


----------



## H30 (Nov 23, 2013)

Definitely speak to your doctor about weening off and/or switching meds. I just started welbutrin again because it's the only one I haven't gained weight from, but some of the side effects can be hard to adjust to.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

My friend took it for her anxiety/depression and she said it killed her libido and made her feel worse.

She now takes Wellbutrin.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

I am going to see him on Wed. I am so frustrated. I have felt so much better, then the weight started going up and I am freaking out. I don't see how I am supposed to feel less depressed when I have gained 40lbs in 11 months. I tried Pristique before this one and it was TERRIBLE! I was on that for a few days, then switched to this. My Father has been on Paxil for many, many years, so this one seemed right. I had NO issues when I started this and it worked almost right away.

Can I ask why you hated this one?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

It gave me the brain zaps and I couldn't put two thoughts together. Made me feel weird and made me want to sleep 15 hours a day. Not a good thing when I had 2 babies to care for at the time. LOL


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

H30 and Jellybeans, thanks for the info ladies. My libido has been just fine (that's Hubby's issue, lol) and I am just super concerned about the weight gain. I am not small to begin with, so its even worse. Seems no matter what I do, I cannot work this weight off. So something needs to be done


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Mavash. said:


> It gave me the brain zaps and I couldn't put two thoughts together. Made me feel weird and made me want to sleep 15 hours a day. Not a good thing when I had 2 babies to care for at the time. LOL


I have heard about the zaps, how scary! Hope you are feeling better now


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I've gone on and off it several times and never had any effects.

btw, I was given Paxil AND wellbutrin, which is said to help with weight.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Definitely get off whatever you are on re: the weight gain. 40 lbs in 11 months is a LOT.

Have you tried natural remedies? I am not a fan of anti-depressants. I understand they can be necessary (for a time) but their rebound effects are AWFUL.

Exercise and sunlight help.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

turnera said:


> I've gone on and off it several times and never had any effects.
> 
> btw, I was given Paxil AND wellbutrin, which is said to help with weight.


Paxil is supposed to be "weight neutral" but everyone is different. If you search online, a lot of people have had this same issue, and some haven't. So lucky me! I will see what my Dr says on Wed. 

As for sunlight, I am in an ofc 9-5 Mon-Fri. Most days I am still not feeling like doing anything. No energy really. I have went to the gym or to Yoga and just feel like I am draggin myself. Sucks


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Definitely get off whatever you are on re: the weight gain. 40 lbs in 11 months is a LOT.
> 
> Have you tried natural remedies? I am not a fan of anti-depressants. I understand they can be necessary (for a time) but their rebound effects are AWFUL.
> 
> Exercise and sunlight help.


Is there anything you could recommend for dealing with this naturally? I would love to have something like this help.


----------



## H30 (Nov 23, 2013)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Is there anything you could recommend for dealing with this naturally? I would love to have something like this help.


St. Johns Wart has been noted as a help, but because the herbal supplements are as regulated, I'm wary of their benefits because you may not know what your are getting. 
If it is seasonal depression, maybe get a sun lamp? I've been told tanning beds once a week are helpful too, but I don't like that idea. 
Exercise, and journals might help too. If there are situations that are making it worse, those should be addressed too.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

H30 said:


> St. Johns Wart has been noted as a help, but because the herbal supplements are as regulated, I'm wary of their benefits because you may not know what your are getting.
> If it is seasonal depression, maybe get a sun lamp? I've been told tanning beds once a week are helpful too, but I don't like that idea.
> Exercise, and journals might help too. If there are situations that are making it worse, those should be addressed too.


Thanks so much for the info. It's funny cause I have never been a depressed person. It started last year when I started to get EXHAUSTED! To where I could not do my job anymore. I would cry cause I was SO tired. I just wanted to sleep. I started seeing a new Dr and he asked me about anxiety and depression. I told him I have anxiety about getting stuck in places (elevators or cars if they get to close to the ditch) but that's about it. It wasn't until I broke down a few weeks later at his ofc he said I should try something. I took a month off of work to get better and felt like a new person coming back. Started realizing my weight going up and had a bunch of bloodwork done and nothing is wrong, My iron is LOW but I am on pills for that too (which I know can cause tiredness but not to the extent I was) so here I am almost one year later, no idea what to do.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you looked into fibromyalgia? It won't show up on blood tests.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

turnera said:


> Have you looked into fibromyalgia? It won't show up on blood tests.


Its funny that you ask that, I was talking with my Hubby about this last night (he thinks I truly am nuts). I have been having pain in just about every part of my body and have no idea why. I have lower back pain that keeps getting worse and has moved to the middle of my back also. If I sit for to long and get up, it really hurts, feel stiff. I have pain in my neck/shoulders all the time and headaches. My headaches are pretty much daily and I have never found out why. I don't want to be one of those people who thinks there is always something wrong, but damn, seems this way. I am only 31, and don't see why I have this pain. It really sucks. Do you know how this is diagnosed?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

My DD23 had to go to a rheumatologist to get diagnosed. After nearly 10 years of pain and other doctors telling her it was all in her head or that she needed to exercise more. She started having trouble in junior high, and I've taken her to a dozen doctors since then, until someone finally suggested a rheumatologist.

I just had lunch with her, and she had a near-blister on her wrist, just from having her purse strap hanging on her wrist. Really crazy stuff with fibro.

If I had to use one word to describe her, one word that she uses more than anything else - including 'the', 'and' and common words like that, it would be "tired."


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow. I am so sorry to hear that. Sounds just terrible. I will talk to my Dr about it on Wed and see where he wants to go from there. I am so glad I have a Dr I can trust and always does what's best for me.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I was on it for 8 years, gained 80lbs and decided to wean off it when I realized I was walking around in an exhausted, emotionless fog and continually felt as though I had flu.

The longer you're on this drug the more difficult it is to wean off it, but the secret is to wean off it very slowly. You've only been on it a year, so I doubt that you'll have the same experiences that I had.

I had to wean off it super-slowly using Paxil liquid and a syringe with small calibrations. I reduced the dosage monthly by 10% of whatever dosage I was currently on. Any faster, and I had some _very unpleasant_ withdrawal symptoms. Again, you've only been on it a year, so you mightn't experience any of this, OP.

Whatever you do, don't just stop taking Paxil - and don't take St John's Wort whilst taking any SSRI.

The following site helped me enormously:- paxilprogress - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> I was on it for 8 years, gained 80lbs and decided to wean off it when I realized I was walking around in an exhausted, emotionless fog and continually felt as though I had flu.
> 
> The longer you're on this drug the more difficult it is to wean off it, but the secret is to wean off it very slowly. You've only been on it a year, so I doubt that you'll have the same experiences that I had.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info, I will check out that forum. I tried to stop taking it. Took it on Thursday night and today I am feeling like ****. Dizzy, headache, neck pain, and just feel SO tired I could sleep at my desk at work. I went home at 1pm and took my 20mg pill. I didn't know what else to do. Was stupid to stop taking it. I have read about what this stuff does to people, but was hoping I was going to be one of the ones it wouldn't effect. I am so tired of being so exhausted.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Thank you for the info, I will check out that forum. I tried to stop taking it. Took it on Thursday night and today I am feeling like ****. Dizzy, headache, neck pain, and just feel SO tired I could sleep at my desk at work. I went home at 1pm and took my 20mg pill. I didn't know what else to do. Was stupid to stop taking it. I have read about what this stuff does to people, but was hoping I was going to be one of the ones it wouldn't effect. I am so tired of being so exhausted.


No wonder you're feeling bad!

Seriously, ask your doctor for the liquid and do 10% monthly tapers. I realized it was going to take me some time to get off the stuff, but once I started tapering slowly I had few, if any, withdrawal symptoms. Plus, by the time I got down to 10mgs, I'd lost all the weight and started to feel alive again!

You mightn't need to go as slowly as I did, but I'd been on it a _lot_ longer than you and anything faster was incapacitating. With the liquid, you're in control and can go as slowly as it suits you.

Drink loads of water, exercise, eat healthily and (if you're able to) think about taking magnesium and omega 3's. I really found that they helped me during withdrawal.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> No wonder you're feeling bad!
> 
> Seriously, ask your doctor for the liquid and do 10% monthly tapers. I realized it was going to take me some time to get off the stuff, but once I started tapering slowly I had few, if any, withdrawal symptoms. Plus, by the time I got down to 10mgs, I'd lost all the weight and started to feel alive again!
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! I have been trying to find something to take to help. I am only on 20mgs so I am hoping I can get off of this with little or no sign effects. Stupid question, does the liquid taste terrible? I have the WORST gag reflex EVER! If I even think its going to taste bad, I will throw up. I couldn't even take pills till I was in my mid 20's. Lol.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> THANK YOU! I have been trying to find something to take to help. I am only on 20mgs so I am hoping I can get off of this with little or no sign effects. Stupid question, does the liquid taste terrible? I have the WORST gag reflex EVER! If I even think its going to taste bad, I will throw up. I couldn't even take pills till I was in my mid 20's. Lol.


Actually, it didn't taste too bad at all. If you use a syringe, you can actually squirt it right to the back of your tongue, I should think, without even tasting it.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> imhisbeautifuldisaster said:
> 
> 
> > THANK YOU! I have been trying to find something to take to help. I am only on 20mgs so I am hoping I can get off of this with little or no sign effects. Stupid question, does the liquid taste terrible? I have the WORST gag reflex EVER! If I even think its going to taste bad, I will throw up. I couldn't even take pills till I was in my mid 20's. Lol.
> ...


Ok thanks again. I am going to look into the liquid and getting some vitamins.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Ok thanks again. I am going to look into the liquid and getting some vitamins.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


You'll be fine. When I was coming off this stuff little was known (or believed) about Discontinuation Syndrome, and doctors often told patients "It's all in your mind." Fortunately, Psychiatrists like Professor David Healy (and others) started speaking out about it and others had to listen.

I've been off it for 6 years, now, and wouldn't touch an SSRI with a barge pole!


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> imhisbeautifuldisaster said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks again. I am going to look into the liquid and getting some vitamins.
> ...


May I ask if you are in anything else? 

My doctor told me when I started he didn't think i would need to be on it for long, it seemed situational so he had already asked me a little while back if I was thinking about getting off of it. So he will have a plan for me I hope.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> May I ask if you are in anything else?
> 
> My doctor told me when I started he didn't think i would need to be on it for long, it seemed situational so he had already asked me a little while back if I was thinking about getting off of it. So he will have a plan for me I hope.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


No, nothing else. I was prescribed it following several bereavements, but all it did was put me in a fog and I then had to deal with it all later - whilst battling withdrawal from Paxil!

Frankly, I think if anyone is put on an anti-depressant for more than 3 - 6 months, they should be offered therapy. Meds can often just mask the problem, and it's far better to learn coping skills, IMO, than stay on meds for years on end.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> imhisbeautifuldisaster said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask if you are in anything else?
> ...


I have to agree with you. I understand why I was given the meds at the time, but I wish I would have thought more about it. I really didn't know much about it to be honest, I only cared about feeling better. I was so tired. I was going to a counsellor but I didn't find it did anything. H and I see a couples counsellor but that's for our issues together and honestly more of his issues. So maybe it's some thing I should look into for myself. 

My Doctor would like me to see a cognitive behavioural therapist but since they are not covered by our healthcare, I cannot afford the $140 a session for god knows how long. I am wondering if it's got something to do with my childhood. I can't remember anything until I was about 11-12. I remember the odd memory of my younger years, but not much. I know I got "sick" one summer and refused to eat. My mom had to take me with her everywhere she went, I was not allowed to go with my dad or others cause I wouldn't eat. I was almost put in a feeding tube till I got so scared about it I started eating ice cream. I believe I was around 6 not sure. I really wish I could afford the CBT. But we just can't do it.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

It's a pity you can't afford therapy There is a (free) online self-help website that teaches CBT :- https://moodgym.anu.edu.au/welcome


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Cosmos, thank you so much for all your help. I will look at MoodGYM also. I do remember my Dr giving me this address.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Its funny that you ask that, I was talking with my Hubby about this last night (he thinks I truly am nuts). I have been having pain in just about every part of my body and have no idea why. I have lower back pain that keeps getting worse and has moved to the middle of my back also. If I sit for to long and get up, it really hurts, feel stiff. I have pain in my neck/shoulders all the time and headaches. My headaches are pretty much daily and I have never found out why. I don't want to be one of those people who thinks there is always something wrong, but damn, seems this way. I am only 31, and don't see why I have this pain. It really sucks. Do you know how this is diagnosed?


I have read your posts and you sound exactly like my oldest did when she first starting taking anti-depressants 10 years ago, she gained weight and after a year got off of them. Well, after years of trying to figure out what was wrong, many of the same symptoms you have stated in your posts, she has been diagnosed with thyroid disease, the cause to all her symptoms. She has low iron too, something that takes forever to build back up. So many doctors don't know the answer to why people just don't feel good, so they put women on anti-depressants which makes matters worse.

You should find a Dr. that can address this for you and if you don't like his answer find another, there are doctors out there that will listen. More extensive blood tests must be done. After years of going through symptoms and trying to figure out why I did not feel good and doctors always telling me everything was fine, I was diagnosed with thyroid disease too, by a doctor that did the extra tests to find it. 

Check out Thyroid Sexy page on FB and see if you can relate to some of the stories there.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

LadyDee, thanks for the info. I will talk to my Dr about this tomorrow. I have had blood work done for my thyroid I don't know how many times, and always comes back fine. I used to be VERY overweight and had weight loss surgery to lose over 150lbs. I can eat no more than a 10 year old child and still gain weight. I believe both of my grandmothers had thyroid issues also. 

Is there a specific Doctor I would see for this type of thing? I know I had seen an Endocrinologist years back, not sure if that's the same thing. I "Liked" the thyroid sexy page on FB. I will take a look at it.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> LadyDee, thanks for the info. I will talk to my Dr about this tomorrow. I have had blood work done for my thyroid I don't know how many times, and always comes back fine. I used to be VERY overweight and had weight loss surgery to lose over 150lbs. I can eat no more than a 10 year old child and still gain weight. I believe both of my grandmothers had thyroid issues also.
> 
> Is there a specific Doctor I would see for this type of thing? I know I had seen an Endocrinologist years back, not sure if that's the same thing. I "Liked" the thyroid sexy page on FB. I will take a look at it.


Go on the FB page I recommended and they have a section for Drs all over, see if you can find one in your area. Thyroid is hereditary, go and look up symptoms of Thyroid Disease and see how many you have. 

I went to more than one endo and they always said I was fine, but only did the normal thyroid scans, I then found an Integrative Dr. that searched more, did more intense testing and found plenty and I cannot tell you the difference I feel in more ways than one, after years of knowing something was wrong, but always told I was FINE!


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm so glad your feeling better. I have been tired for WAY to long! Thanks again!


----------



## "joe" (Aug 19, 2013)

hi imhis. i used paxil for a number of years. it didn't help as much as it should have, and it was hell coming off it. i don't recommend it, and my T says it's "old" and nobody really prescribes it anymore. i take lexapro, it's been much better.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

"joe" said:


> hi imhis. i used paxil for a number of years. it didn't help as much as it should have, and it was hell coming off it. i don't recommend it, and my T says it's "old" and nobody really prescribes it anymore. i take lexapro, it's been much better.


Thanks for the info. I was put on Paxil as my Dad has been on it for years, and had no issues. My Dr wanted me on something that he was hoping I wouldn't have an issue with as Pristiq tried to kill me. Lol. I am hoping if I get into CBT, it will help me enough where I don't need meds.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I used to be quick to try any new meds on the market to alleviate my anxiety, and I'm ashamed to say it, but I loved pills! However, it was only when I came off all meds and started looking at ways of handling my anxiety that I truly found relief.

Meds only mask the symptoms and often create a host of new problems. I now find meditation, exercise, gratitude journaling, music and relaxation techniques far better than any med. Even as little as 6 minutes meditation per day is known to lift low mood Sometimes it's just gaining some respite from our (sometimes) negative thought patterns that can really flip that switch and make us feel better.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Cosmos. I agree with you 100%. Once I am off of the Paxil, I will be looking into CBT. I really believe this will be the help I need, and I have to find a way to afford it. 

Thanks again


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Antidepressants can work very differently with one person compared to another, including the intended effects and side effects.

So when one person says it made them feel one way and another says something completely different, that's to be expected.

Generally speaking most antidepressants are going to cause weight gain and they tend to sap your strength and deaden your emotions to some degree. They may help pull you out of the trough of depression but they also lower the "highs" of emotion as well. Heck if they worked so well the whole world would probably be on them.

I was on Paxil for a few months several years ago. The dosage was steadily increased to the max because I wasn't getting the desired effect. At 40 mg I became a walking zombie. Couldn't orgasm either. For me that medication was all bad and no good. I took myself off of it cold turkey -not recommended- got a month or so worth of those good ole "brain zaps" and then all was ok.

I had much better results with a low dose of effexor which I took for the better part of a year.

Nowadays..I still struggle with depression now and again, but I try to avoid medication at all costs. It's been years since I've been on anything. Too many side effects, and you just don't know what these things do to your body. Then again, if you can't cope, pick your lesser poison.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

lenzi said:


> I was on Paxil for a few months several years ago. The dosage was steadily increased to the max because I wasn't getting the desired effect. At 40 mg I became a walking zombie. Couldn't orgasm either. For me that medication was all bad and no good. I took myself off of it cold turkey -not recommended- got a month or so worth of those good ole "brain zaps" and then all was ok.


Aren't they 'great'? Did you get the whooshes, too? I used to think I was having a heart attack!  You were lucky to be able to get off 40mgs cold turkey, Lenzi, with no prolonged symptoms! Possibly it was because you were only on it for a few months.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't even want to know what the brain zaps feel like.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Meds only mask the symptoms and often create a host of new problems. I now find meditation, exercise, gratitude journaling, music and relaxation techniques far better than any med. Even as little as 6 minutes meditation per day is known to lift low mood Sometimes it's just gaining some respite from our (sometimes) negative thought patterns that can really flip that switch and make us feel better.


Agree. I got started with the book Depression Free Naturally and that led to the Mood Cure, Potato's Not Prozac and anything else that was a more natural approach to dealing with anxiety/depression.

Eventually I got to where I could do this regardless of what I did to counteract it. Back then I exercised, sat in the sun, slept, ate super clean, took supplements, listened to soothing music, I was willing to do ANYTHING to stay off meds.

I recognize meds are a life saver for many. For me the side affects were worse than the ailments I was trying to treat.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> I don't even want to know what the brain zaps feel like.


You don't need to, because you're NOT going to have them They only usually occur when you stop taking the drug too quickly, or taper too fast. I don't think you'll do that. As I said earlier, when I started tapering slowly I had absolutely no w/d symptoms


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> I recognize meds are a life saver for many. For me the side affects were worse than the ailments I was trying to treat.


:iagree:

And there are some with mental disorders for whom meds are an absolute necessity.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> :iagree:
> 
> And there are some with mental disorders for whom meds are an absolute necessity.


My sister is bipolar. Ain't enough exercise and meditation out there to beat that. She NEEDS meds.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> My sister is bipolar. Ain't enough exercise and meditation out there to beat that. She NEEDS meds.


For sure. I had a neighbour who loathed her bipolar meds and used to frequently stop taking them (she missed the 'highs'). Sadly, this sometimes resulted in being rushed off to hospital


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Aren't they 'great'? Did you get the whooshes, too? I used to think I was having a heart attack!  You were lucky to be able to get off 40mgs cold turkey, Lenzi, with no prolonged symptoms! Possibly it was because you were only on it for a few months.


Don't recall anything besides the zaps, which to those who have asked, are sort of like what you might feel if someone hit you with a taser in the back of the head. A feeling of lights flashing inside your head and a feeling of something buzzing that only lasts a few seconds. Wasn't a horrible feeling especially since I knew what it was. 

Like I said you just have to wonder what these meds are doing to your brain. Maybe nothing but I'd prefer not to risk it.

And yes there are people who can't function without them so it's not a real choice.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Great news! I found out today the place Hubby and I have couples counselling they do CBT also. I think we are going to seek separate counselling and go back to couples later on. 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Great news! I found out today the place Hubby and I have couples counselling they do CBT also. I think we are going to seek separate counselling and go back to couples later on.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


Excellent!


----------



## Oldfaithful (Nov 27, 2013)

This might help you. It is one of the most difficult medications to get off.

Paxil. Paxil side effects, Paxil withdrawal side effects, Paxil stories and Paxil solutions. Paxil.

This diet supposedly works to turn off the gene that Paxil intensifies. 
JNK Gene. What is the jnk gene and jnk enzyme and how does it affect your health answered.

Good luck, I know a lot of people who have had difficulties with Paxil and had to start on something else. I would talk to your doc.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

So I went to see my Dr today and he said I could ween off of the Paxil. It will take 4 weeks or so. I am really looking forward to being done with it, and I'm hoping I won't need anything else 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> So I went to see my Dr today and he said I could ween off of the Paxil. It will take 4 weeks or so. I am really looking forward to being done with it, and I'm hoping I won't need anything else
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


If 4 weeks works for you, that'll be great Many battle to come off it that quickly, but you've only been on it for a year, so fingers crossed.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> If 4 weeks works for you, that'll be great Many battle to come off it that quickly, but you've only been on it for a year, so fingers crossed.


I am trying to be positive, and hope it works out for me. I have heard that from a few people, that 4 weeks seems quick, but my Dr thinks otherwise. Lol. here's hoping!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> I am trying to be positive, and hope it works out for me. I have heard that from a few people, that 4 weeks seems quick, but my Dr thinks otherwise. Lol. here's hoping!


Sadly, doctors only know what the pharmaceutical companies tell them about these drugs, and the pharmaceutical companies keep quiet about discontinuation syndrome!

I wish you every success.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> Sadly, doctors only know what the pharmaceutical companies tell them about these drugs, and the pharmaceutical companies keep quiet about discontinuation syndrome!
> 
> I wish you every success.


Oh good lord. Now I am scared. Do you think its to much of a drop?


----------



## jitterbug73 (Jun 24, 2013)

You will be fine coming off of it, but make sure that if experience the withdrawal symptoms that they ARE temporary. I was on paxil for 3 years. I gained a little weight (15 lbs) but after about a year and a half on it I was functioning so well on it I didn't care. I went off of it because I took a pregnancy test when I was 4 days late and surprise I was pregnant. I immediately started researching its affects to a fetus online and went to my dr the next day. She set me on a weaning schedule for about 4 weeks but I cut that inhalf to 2. I felt really off for a while and had the brain zaps. I went online and found out that people called that paxhell. What I am trying to get at is that I got through it by telling myself it was nothing serious and was only temporary. My baby girl turned out perfect and I never went back on paxil. It helped my anxiety tremendously, but it scares me to think about what it does to your brain. I still suffer from extreme anxiety,but I hope I can rewire myself without meds. Behavioral cognitive therapy did give me immediate relief, but it was very temporary. Good luck and take care of yourself


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

imhisbeautifuldisaster said:


> Oh good lord. Now I am scared. Do you think its to much of a drop?


Personally, I do, but everyone is different. Follow your doctor's instructions but also play it by ear.

Although it's only a matter of days before the effects of stopping Paxil altogether kicks in (never a good idea!), it takes about 3 weeks for any w/d symptoms to kick in after a reduction, so making several drops in that period will be accumulative.

Having said that, you've only been on it for a year so it could well be that this will work for you. Just don't battle it out if you feel your w/drawing too quickly, because there's no reason to rush things.


----------



## imhisbeautifuldisaster (Nov 15, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> imhisbeautifuldisaster said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good lord. Now I am scared. Do you think its to much of a drop?
> ...


Thanks very much. I started dropping on Wed night, only took 10 instead of my normal 20 and I am feeling fine. Tired, but that's normal for me. I am hoping I will be ok. Last time I started feeling dizzy on Monday and I had taken my last pill either We'd or Thurs so I am hoping for the best. Have been having a lot of headaches but I have a pulled muscle in my neck 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------

